
Anagrams in array of strings - dogma
http://www.mytechinterviews.com/anagrams-in-array-of-strings
======
roundsquare
This vaguely reminds me of FFTs (Fast Fourier Transformations). I wonder if
there is any insight that can be brought in from that algorithm to speed
things up a bit.

